# Eclipse Buckminister install problems



## Generic1 (14. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

also ich wollte den Buckminister jetzt installieren im Eclipse Galileo aber irgendwie schaff ich es nicht. Ich habe die URL "Buckminster Tools - http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/tools-galileo/" als Install- URL eingegeben und dann werden die Buckminister Galileo Tools aufgelistet. Dann hab ich einfach "Galileo Builder" angeklickt und dann auf "Next".
Danach bekomme ich folgende Install Details:


```
Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: Galileo Builder 1.0.0.v20100304-1300 
(org.eclipse.buckminster.galileo.builder.feature.feature.group 1.0.0.v20100304-1300)
  Missing requirement: Buckminster Core 1.1.350.r11252 (org.eclipse.buckminster.core 1.1.350.r11252)
requires 'bundle org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine [1.0.102,2.0.0)' but it could not be found
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Galileo Builder 1.0.0.v20100304-1300 
(org.eclipse.buckminster.galileo.builder.feature.feature.group 1.0.0.v20100304-1300)
    To: org.eclipse.buckminster.core [1.1.350.r11252]
```
weiß jemand, was ich da machen kann, damit ich diesen Fehler nicht mehr bekomme?
Besten Dank,


----------



## Generic1 (14. Jun 2010)

Ich hab zu dieser Fehlermeldung auch nicht googlen können, hab nichts gefunden. Keine Ahnung was ich da falsch mache. Wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jun 2010)

Hmm, du versuchst den Galileo Builder zu installieren? Das ist ein Eclipse Internes Buckminster Tool mit dem das Galileo Simultanious Release assembliert wird...
Du willst vermutlich einfach Buckminster installieren? Das ist bereits auf der main Galileo Update Site enthalten (Other Tools)


----------



## Generic1 (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

könntest du mir nochmal helfen, ich hab mit Eclipse noch nicht so viel gemacht. Wo kann ich die Galileo Update Site bzw. "Other Tools" finden?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
lg


----------



## Generic1 (16. Jun 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt das  Eclipse PDE installiert aber ich kann nichts finden, wie ich das einsetzen kann, 
kann mir da jemand helfen!
Besten Dank, 
lg
Generic1


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2010)

Help -> Install new Software
Bei 'Work With' wählst du die Galileo Seite aus (Galileo Software Repository) und dort wählst du dann unter General Purpose Tools die Teile von Buckminster aus die für dich relevant sind.
Core - brauchst du in jedem Fall
CVS Support - wenn du dich zu einem CVS verbinden willst um Build Material zu besorgen
Maven Support - wenn du mit Maven Repositories zu tun hast
PDE Support - wenn du Bundles bauen/verwenden willst
Subversive Support - Wenn du dich zu einem SVN Verbinden willst (erfordert separat erhältliche SVN Konnektoren)
Git Support - Wenn du mit Git arbeitest 
usw


----------



## Generic1 (17. Jun 2010)

Also irgendwie kommt mir vor als wenn der Buckminster nicht unbedingt gut kommentiert wäre oder ich bin zu bl.. um es zu finden, ich hab nichts gefunden wie ich mit dem Buckminster Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Bundles darstellen kann. Weiß jemand wie man das macht?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2010)

Es gibt ein sehr ausführliches Buch (knapp 300 Seiten):
Eclipse downloads - mirror selection
Die Visualisierung funktioniert ab 3.6 per Rechtsklick auf einem Projekt. Bei 3.5 musst du ein CQery öffnen, resolve to wizard -> save bom und dann das BOM per Doppelklick öffnen.


----------

